# Longest Scheduled Passenger Propeller Flight (By time) in History



## Rover (Sep 4, 2022)

So, I'm looking for regular scheduled service from one point to another. 
I don't know what the answer is, but I'd welcome your responses.


----------



## Rover (Sep 4, 2022)

This was posted today:
Presented by Pan American Airways System, this pre-war promotional documentary film is titled “Overnight to Hawaii” chronicles a Pan Am Clipper Flight from San Francisco to Honolulu and eventually China. The film highlights the pre-World War II flight paths of Pan Am along the Pacific and offers the viewer a life-like experience of being on board. The film underscores the company’s “Clipper Era” from 1931-1946 characterized by the 28 Clippers carrying different nicknames that symbolized Pan Am and served Asia, the Caribbean, and Latin America. Founded in 1927, Pan Am was the principal and largest international air carrier and unofficial overseas flag carrier of the United States for much of the 20th century.


----------



## jis (Sep 4, 2022)

Imperial Airway, had scheduled service from London to Brisbane with many stops on the way, and in its initial incarnation took a week, flying during the daytime and stopping overnight. The Singapore to Brisbane segment was actually operated by QANTAS. It started sometime between the two wars. I know that the London to Calcutta service began in 1933.

And just to imagine that now there is non stop service from Perth to London and soon there will be between Sydney and London! The need to avoid Russia delayed things a bit.


----------



## MARC Rider (Sep 4, 2022)

Rover said:


> This was posted today:
> Presented by Pan American Airways System, this pre-war promotional documentary film is titled “Overnight to Hawaii” chronicles a Pan Am Clipper Flight from San Francisco to Honolulu and eventually China. The film highlights the pre-World War II flight paths of Pan Am along the Pacific and offers the viewer a life-like experience of being on board. The film underscores the company’s “Clipper Era” from 1931-1946 characterized by the 28 Clippers carrying different nicknames that symbolized Pan Am and served Asia, the Caribbean, and Latin America. Founded in 1927, Pan Am was the principal and largest international air carrier and unofficial overseas flag carrier of the United States for much of the 20th century.



1. The film says each of the engines of the clipper rated 1,600 hp, "more than a locomotive." I guess modern locomotives have a bit more power than that.

2. The passengers seemed to be in unsecured seats with no seat belts during takeoff and climb.

3. Nice food service, but I'd hate to think of what would happen if they hit any turbulence.

4. They were touting being able to get from San Fransisco to China in 5 days, who'd have thought that within a few short decades one could travel from Washington to China in 13 hours, although the food service isn't as nice.


----------



## MARC Rider (Sep 4, 2022)

Back in 1969 I flew a charter flight from Spokane to Philadelphia in a DC 4 that took us 13 hours. However, we did have to land in Rockford, IL to refuel.


----------



## The Journalist (Sep 4, 2022)

Qantas flew the rather slow PBY Catalina flying boat as an airliner on “Double Sunrise” flights between Australia and India/Sri Lanka-30ish hours airborne nonstop.


----------



## Trogdor (Sep 4, 2022)

Per wikipedia ( Lockheed Constellation - Wikipedia ) the Lockheed Constellation has the record for the longest nonstop piston-powered passenger flight, taking over 23 hours to fly from London to San Francisco. Not sure what the technicality was for that record vs. the 30-hour nonstop flight noted above.


----------



## Rover (Sep 4, 2022)

The Journalist said:


> Qantas flew the rather slow PBY Catalina flying boat as an airliner on “Double Sunrise” flights between Australia and India/Sri Lanka-30ish hours airborne nonstop.


I have heard about that. But they only carried 3 passengers, and it was really a wartime cover flight.



> In 1943, the *British Government* persuaded the *Royal Air Force* to supply Qantas five PBY Catalina flying boats. They required extensive modification to perform the huge task required of them, the ability to fly 3,520 miles (5,630 km) nonstop.
> ...
> Top secret, and carried out as a civilian operation with civilian pilots and crew, Qantas provided a service by which urgent *war freight*, priority passengers, *both government and military*, and *confidential mail and microfilm* could continue to move back and forth. This provided a *crucial contribution to the war effort.*


*








A little-known tale of the Qantas Catalinas


‘The Rare And Secret Order Of The Double Sunrise.’




startsat60.com




*


----------



## Rover (Sep 14, 2022)

This promotional film for Pan Am's "double deck Clipper", the Boeing 377 Stratocruiser, was made in the last 1940s as the airplane entered worldwide service.

The film includes some rare footage from Pan Am's history (including some awkward model shots of early aircraf) beginning at the 8:00 mark. The Consolidated Commodore Flying Boat is seen at 8:30, and the Sikorsky S-42 Brazilian Clipper is seen at 8:50. Check out the shots of the swimsuit-clad men removing the plane's landing gear! The China Clipper Martin M-130 is seen at 9:23 and the Boeing 307 at 9:30. The Boeing Model 307 Stratoliner was the first commercial transport aircraft to enter service with a pressurized cabin. The Boeing 314 is seen at 9:50, and the Douglas DC-4 at 9:58 as well as a Lockheed Constellation or Connie.

The Boeing B-17 "Buck Shot" is seen at the 10:58 mark followed by the B-29 and B-50 aircraft. 

The film includes footage of trans-Atlantic routes, and a trip to Brazil and Hawaii by Pan American.


----------

